# New JKD articles



## Corey Minatani (Dec 15, 2002)

Check out the articles and forum sections of the WRCMA site if you have the time! Also Sifu Ken Smith has submitted another rendition of his combative pressure articles and george hoover put in an article of Datu Worden's Combative Arts! 

Visit them here, sorry I would post the articles, but space is limited on this server! 

http://www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html 

Thanks,


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Corey Minatani _
> *Visit them here, sorry I would post the articles, but space is limited on this server! *



If you have permission of the copyright hodler, feel free to post them in their entirety here.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2002)

There are some nice articles there--several, such as yours on zoning from the karate perspective, that I wish were longer! I certainly encourage people to check these out.


----------



## Corey Minatani (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words, at this time, I only have permission to put the articles on my site, WRCMA.  Any articles, by Corey Minatani, feel free to post here.  Also, feel free to put critiques on certain areas you felt should be longer or elaborated on or things that just did not make sense.

I just uploaded another one, karate format I guess, concerning my training as a young pup.  This will be a series talking about the pros and cons of various things.  Hope you like it.


:asian:


----------



## Corey Minatani (Dec 17, 2002)

Just a note, our site will also accept articles and such. Any martial art article may be submitted, and we can include limited pictures such as jpg format if not too many. 

To Date we've had some really good articles by Big Bob, Geo Hoover, Ken Smith, Cale Merkley, Morne Swanepoel. If you've got some ideas, let us know, maybe one of these guys can help by co-authoring.
_________________:drinkbeer


----------

